# Morgans Dark Ale



## robbo5253 (10/7/06)

Hey all,
Have bought a Morgans Iron Bark Dark Ale with a small tin of the caramel extract and have been told to brew this with 500g of dextrose,
Has anyone else done this? if so how did it turn out and what are your thoughts?

Cheers

Robbo


----------



## Steve (10/7/06)

robbo5253 said:


> Hey all,
> Have bought a Morgans Iron Bark Dark Ale with a small tin of the caramel extract and have been told to brew this with 500g of dextrose,
> Has anyone else done this? if so how did it turn out and what are your thoughts?
> 
> ...



Robbo - I did it a couple of years ago - I was too impressed. Have a read of this:

http://www.hbkitreviews.com/view.php?id=5

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Steve (10/7/06)

Steve said:


> robbo5253 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all,
> ...



wasnt


----------



## DrewCarey82 (10/7/06)

About the only thing that morgans doesnt do decently is dark ales.

There old is rubbish as well I have to say and thats with 500g dark malt and 500g light malt + fuggles and conditioned for 3 months.

Bland.

Go Beermakers old next time, a u beaut drop.


----------



## Wassa (11/7/06)

I have brewed the Ironbark Old with 1 kg of stout mix and Willamette finishing hops and it turned out a great beer.

The Caramalt would add a nice caramel taste to it and the dextrose give you the extra fermentable sugar. I'd go with it!!!!!!


----------



## robbo5253 (11/7/06)

Wassa said:


> I have brewed the Ironbark Old with 1 kg of stout mix and Willamette finishing hops and it turned out a great beer.
> 
> The Caramalt would add a nice caramel taste to it and the dextrose give you the extra fermentable sugar. I'd go with it!!!!!!



Cheers wassa,

Just gotta wait to get my sparkling out of the fermenter and we are away, will post back once its in the keg,
should have about a month to mature as I am off to Darwin!!!

Cheers

Robbo


----------



## darkhorse (11/7/06)

As is common, this kit can be described as anywhere from bland to great depending on what you expect from it.

It is a decent drop nothing offensive, but not much else to recommend it.

Happy to drink it but wouldn't rush straight back out to make another the same.


----------



## RobboMC (13/7/06)

Hi Robbo,

I did a Dark Ale recently and beefed up the kit with 15 g of halletauer hops boiled for 30 min and another 15-20 g thrown in at end of boil. Chucked it all in fermenter with the caramel extract, liquid, hops and all.
And used 500 g dry malt extract instead of dex, and 250 g Molasses.
Result was one great dark ale, though quite stronlgly tasting. I would recommend slightly lower hops and molasses, but I like my result. 
If you do this it won't matter what the original kit was like.
BTW Molasses came from Franklins of all places.


----------



## robbo5253 (13/7/06)

Its only my third brew so I think i will give the boil part a miss...

Cheers for the tip though, maybe down the track I will look into it...

Cheers

Robbo


----------



## Aussiekraut (3/6/19)

It's a bit late for this one but one of my go to beers is:

1x 1.7kg Morgan's Iron Bark Dark Ale
1x 1.7kg Black Rock Creamy Brown unhopped malt
1x 11.5g S-04

Once bottled, leave it for 4 weeks and enjoy. I don't even bother with finishing hops on this one. Pretty well balanced with chocolate, toffee and caramel tones. Very simple but a very good winter warmer.


----------

